# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Willems (Hoogeveen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Willems

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk De Beuken, Hoogeveen

Adres: van Limburg Stirumstraat 144, Hoogeveen

Website: www.debeukenhuisartsen.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Willems*

----------

